# minmeet



## flyby (Oct 17, 2013)

We stayed at this Motorhome stopover in Caister on Sea recently,  Motor Homes  it is a hotel bar and spar, you can use all the facilities whilst in your own Motorhome. dates is weekend 23 24 november
It is free on the first night and £5 per night thereafter, breakfast is £5 and you get free vouchers to use the spar. 
The owners are lovely and welcoming the food and  bar excellent. 
If the ladies like there are treatments and a hair dresser but you will need to book. 
This is a limited place booking ten vans only with three hook ups, 8 places are left ...
First come first served.
Add names below.

flyby penny .  CHRISTINEPHIL


----------



## Robmac (Oct 17, 2013)

Count me in Paul! (EHU if possible)


----------



## flyby (Oct 17, 2013)

yes you in , ehc  rob


----------



## Penny13 (Oct 17, 2013)

Noooooo don't give it to him I need to dry and style my hair


----------



## lotusanne (Oct 17, 2013)

Sounds lovely Paul, I am in two minds though cos its 213 miles for me each way... thats a LOT of petrol money, and I am skint as usual , let me mull it over, I like the sound of the pool and jacuzzi and all that though, sounds brilliant.  Oh sh** will ahve to check tomorrow but it may be the same weekend as our works Xmas do, i know thats end of Novemeber and a Saturday....just looked on calenedar and couldalso  be 30th Nov... will check at work tomorrow


----------



## Robmac (Oct 17, 2013)

Penny13 said:


> Noooooo don't give it to him I need to dry and style my hair



So do I!


----------



## helmit (Oct 17, 2013)

Rossi and me please Paul E H U  if poss


----------



## flyby (Oct 17, 2013)

that be good jim , i need back up whith rob there   ehc is yours


----------



## helmit (Oct 17, 2013)

I think we'll need more than us two to control that Rob geezer i'll phone Alan.


----------



## Robmac (Oct 17, 2013)

helmit said:


> I think we'll need more than us two to control that Rob geezer i'll phone Alan.



Oi!:mad1:


----------



## lotusanne (Oct 17, 2013)

What about Sue?  If she could get there?  MIght be very therapeutic all that lying around relaxing in the pool... not to mention the drinking!!


----------



## carol (Oct 18, 2013)

Am tempted Paul! :wacko:


----------



## FULL TIMER (Oct 18, 2013)

Count me and Jan in Paul, hook up if possible but not essential. was going to head over to Brandon that weekend but Caister is good for us,.......Mark


----------



## daisymini (Oct 18, 2013)

lotusanne said:


> What about Sue?  If she could get there?  MIght be very therapeutic all that lying around relaxing in the pool... not to mention the drinking!!



I would have loved it Anne....BUT i cant get the bottom half wet but they didnt say anything about the top half...!!!!:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## lotusanne (Oct 18, 2013)

daisymini said:


> I would have loved it Anne....BUT i cant get the bottom half wet but they didnt say anything about the top half...!!!!:cheers::cheers::cheers:



Aww shame Sue, we will have to do it again next year,  if its an all year round offer, nice of them to welcome campervans,  Anyway, glad things not quite as bad as they could be, you keep on lubricating that top half!!  xx


----------



## moonshadow (Oct 18, 2013)

Sounds wonderful, wish we could! Enjoy yourselves, book us in for next year!


----------



## Philcott (Oct 18, 2013)

I've booked and paid for elsewhere - what a shame and so close to home too! Enjoy and looking forward to joining you all another time.:dance:


----------



## DTDog (Oct 18, 2013)

We used this as a stop off this summer while driving round Norfolk and found they had Lovely facilities and friendly staff. 

I would recommend you having a meal at the Hotel, assuming they've dropped the 'pan pipe' background music


----------



## Penny13 (Oct 18, 2013)

They have  hate it


----------



## Penny13 (Oct 21, 2013)

Hey Phil could you put this in meets and gatherings


----------



## flyby (Oct 21, 2013)

Why ??


----------



## Lee (Oct 21, 2013)

Regrettably we can't make this but if you book again let us know...


----------



## Deleted member 21686 (Oct 21, 2013)

Penny13 said:


> They have  hate it



?


----------



## CHRISTINEPHIL (Oct 21, 2013)

*hi*



helmit said:


> I think we'll need more than us two to control that Rob geezer i'll phone Alan.



  what about you ha ha lol


----------



## flyby (Oct 21, 2013)

LeeLinda said:


> Regrettably we can't make this but if you book again let us know...



sad


----------



## Older Gurna (Oct 21, 2013)

Good to see that Chris & Moya are still keeping this idea going! We went there in Feb. A group of M/Homers were already there (only 5 spaces then...) Chris (L/L) wryly saying that He was gonna pull down the Hotel & just run a CS there! Woodforde Wherry on Tap & Good Food. Oh, & the Heated Pool in the Leisure Centre just perfect for easing the Hangover Sunday Morning!

...Pasted from t'other forum to save My fingers (both of 'em!!)


----------



## Penny13 (Oct 21, 2013)

Just because


----------



## helmit (Oct 23, 2013)

flyby said:


> We stayed at this Motorhome stopover in Caister on Sea recently,  Motor Homes  it is a hotel bar and spar, you can use all the facilities whilst in your own Motorhome. dates is weekend 23 24 november
> It is free on the first night and £5 per night thereafter, breakfast is £5 and you get free vouchers to use the spar.
> The owners are lovely and welcoming the food and  bar excellent.
> If the ladies like there are treatments and a hair dresser but you will need to book.
> ...



Sorry mate we have to drop out of this one.


----------



## Firefox (Oct 23, 2013)

I think I can make this now. I thought I had to play in a Bridge match but have managed to get out of it... I think!


----------



## flyby (Nov 2, 2013)

Add Content


----------



## GinaRon (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi put Ron and me down for it  :camper:


----------



## flyby (Nov 4, 2013)

*Caistor on Sea meet*

flyby penny 13  christinephil ehc  robmac rob julie ehc  fulltimer jan paul  firefox vernon  ginaron  francophile names so far


----------



## GinaRon (Nov 4, 2013)

Are there any EHU left if so can we have one?:wave:


----------



## Penny13 (Nov 4, 2013)

Best let em no flat batteries lol


----------



## GinaRon (Nov 12, 2013)

:wave:   Is there a tap for water - or should we fill up (with water) before we leave and can we arrive on Friday?  :wave:


----------



## FULL TIMER (Nov 12, 2013)

There is a tap and it is  easy to get to, emptying tanks / cassettes etc is via a small drain cover on the edge of the carpark not far from the tap so hope no one parks to close to it or over it.


----------



## flyby (Nov 12, 2013)

*hi*

yes you can arrive on Friday ,see you then


----------



## FULL TIMER (Nov 12, 2013)

The tap is to the left of the door / window to the left in front of the white Jag, the electric points are further over to the right, the emptying point is up against the kerb in between the red astra ? and white jag,


----------



## flyby (Nov 17, 2013)

well who is this then at next weekend meet


----------



## Tezza33 (Nov 18, 2013)

flyby said:


> well who is this then at next weekend meet


I don't know who the one on the left is but HWMBO has narrowed the other one down to two people, the bald head is throwing her though


----------



## spigot (Nov 18, 2013)

We would love to attend, but we haven't got home from Lydney yet.

With Caerphilly coming up soon it would really be "Stronging it".


----------



## FULL TIMER (Nov 20, 2013)

So is anyone going to be there for Friday night, finishing work Thursday now so we should be , havn't checked if it's ok with the hotel but there's plenty of room there on the carpark.


----------



## GinaRon (Nov 20, 2013)

FULL TIMER said:


> So is anyone going to be there for Friday night, finishing work Thursday now so we should be , havn't checked if it's ok with the hotel but there's plenty of room there on the carpark.



We should be there on Friday we are leaving on Thursday and stopping on way down, never thought to inform hotel - should I do this :wave:


----------



## FULL TIMER (Nov 20, 2013)

GinaRon said:


> We should be there on Friday we are leaving on Thursday and stopping on way down, never thought to inform hotel - should I do this :wave:



Hello there, It might be wise for one of us to let them know that a couple of us will be turning up Friday, if you could let them know it would be handy as I'm stuck out on a site with pretty poor mobile signal till Friday morning, I can't really see it being a problem for them as there is plenty of room on the carpark and it is open for general use by the public, would be wise to try and miss school drop off /pick up times when arriving as the car park gets used as its near the school. Obviously we'll probably have to move about a bit when the rest turn up anyway. See you there........Mark & Jan


----------



## GinaRon (Nov 21, 2013)

FULL TIMER said:


> Hello there, It might be wise for one of us to let them know that a couple of us will be turning up Friday, if you could let them know it would be handy as I'm stuck out on a site with pretty poor mobile signal till Friday morning, I can't really see it being a problem for them as there is plenty of room on the carpark and it is open for general use by the public, would be wise to try and miss school drop off /pick up times when arriving as the car park gets used as its near the school. Obviously we'll probably have to move about a bit when the rest turn up anyway. See you there........Mark & Jan



Just phoned them and the meet is Friday and Saturday but there may be space for one or two on Sunday, just have to check while we are there, happy travelling


----------



## FULL TIMER (Nov 21, 2013)

OH DEAR has someone cocked up Pauls dates on the first post are 23rd / 24th , never mind we'll play it by air and see what happens.


----------



## flyby (Nov 21, 2013)

*a*



FULL TIMER said:


> OH DEAR has someone cocked up Pauls dates on the first post are 23rd / 24th , never mind we'll play it by air and see what happens.



wots this then ???


----------



## flyby (Nov 21, 2013)

*hi*

i wiii be there friday night  but phil a cris will be there about midday on friday , bing on the beer ,


----------



## FULL TIMER (Nov 21, 2013)

flyby said:


> wots this then ???



 just that the dates in the first post  refer to Saturday and Sunday, the hotel told GinaRon  that the meet was booked for Friday and Saturday and there would only be room for a couple of vans on the Sunday, not a problem for us  we'll be coming over Friday afternoon. hopefully stay Sunday as well.  looking forward to a few pints with you all, just remembered last time we were there it was a quiz night on Friday's it was like a bloody library in the bar still we'll soon change that.


----------



## flyby (Nov 21, 2013)

FULL TIMER said:


> just that the dates in the first post  refer to Saturday and Sunday, the hotel told GinaRon  that the meet was booked for Friday and Saturday and there would only be room for a couple of vans on the Sunday, not a problem for us  we'll be coming over Friday afternoon. hopefully stay Sunday as well.  looking forward to a few pints with you all, just remembered last time we were there it was a quiz night on Friday's it was like a bloody library in the bar still we'll soon change that.



he did say some can stay sunday night to tho as i did not now how many would stay sunday night , yes be good to have drink whith you all agian


----------



## Penny13 (Nov 22, 2013)

See you all tonight


----------



## francophile1947 (Nov 25, 2013)

Back from this meet - what a great place to stop Thanks to everybody who made it such a friendly meet and to Paul for organising it:cool1: - it would have been perfect if only I could have easily got in and out of my van


----------



## Penny13 (Nov 25, 2013)

*Some pics*


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Nov 25, 2013)

Penny13 said:


> View attachment 18771



My goodness can he put the pints away - his hands are a blur!


----------



## Wooie1958 (Nov 25, 2013)

Penny13 said:


> View attachment 18778View attachment 18780View attachment 18771View attachment 18772View attachment 18773View attachment 18774View attachment 18775View attachment 18776View attachment 18777View attachment 18779






Are the first and last pictures the Wild Camping Salute ?


----------



## Penny13 (Nov 25, 2013)

*And ...*


----------



## Penny13 (Nov 25, 2013)

*...*

Need a better connection for more pics ... tomorrow guys, good meet good memories


----------



## FULL TIMER (Nov 25, 2013)

Sure was a good and lively meet,  we certainly did some drinking, those 11 - 12 hour sessions are not good for my well being. Got back this afternoon and promptly got stuck in mud on the site, feels like we are in a boat after the tide has gone out. still cheers Paul & Penny for organising the meet and everyone one else for making it a meet to remember, as we all now know Paul is really something SPECIAL we know this because his mother told him so, not only do we know it but so does most of Caister :lol-053:


----------



## GinaRon (Nov 25, 2013)

We have only just got back took a leisurely trip back, we also really enjoyed this weekend meeting with very nice people.  Thanks to Robmac for
helping us out with the gas - very much appreciated.  Thanks also to Paul and Penny for the organising of and the roller skating session
.:camper:  :fun:  :cheers:  :wave:


----------



## Penny13 (Nov 26, 2013)

*Ok try again ...*

image.jpg (110.0 KB)
 image.jpg (107.7 KB)
 image.jpg (114.8 KB)
 image.jpg (107.5 KB)
 image.jpg (74.0 KB)
 image.jpg (154.4 KB)
 image.jpg (105.1 KB)
 image.jpg (113.5 KB)
 image.jpg (148.3 KB)
 image.jpg (163.1 KB)


----------



## Penny13 (Nov 26, 2013)

*...*


----------



## Penny13 (Nov 26, 2013)

*Hard work ...*

Well that was a job and a half hats off to you Tom for your pics  
Anyway Gina that's your street credit abolished  
Good time guys thank you all ...


----------



## GinaRon (Nov 26, 2013)

Did I have street cred !!!!!!

Well at least there are none of me flat on back because the roller skates skated on their own :lol-053:


----------



## Philcott (Nov 26, 2013)

Looks like you guys had a great time!


----------



## GinaRon (Nov 26, 2013)

Philcott said:


> Looks like you guys had a great time!



OH yes we did


----------



## stonedaddy (Nov 26, 2013)

*Goodness*

Blimey thats the first time Iv'e seen Phil in glasses :scared: , not quite Harry Potter but he sure was looking very intense at that menu :rolleyes2: .
.... Tom ....


----------

